# Getting upgraded, is this what I need?



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

I finally decided to move into the new world and get my system upgraded.

I am a prior charter member of the "Edge Cutters" and if you know what that means, you know about when I stopped keeping up with the latest and greatest.

I currently have a Slim line dish but I am pretty sure it is not SWIM as I have two COAX cables to each reciever now.
I also have one HR20-700 DVR and one standard HD reciever H20-100

I just got off the phone with the CSR and worked out the following order:

05/23/11

$107.56 Professional Installation Tuesday, May 31, 2011 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule 
Item Description Price Quantity Total 
STMS Comment for Promotional Offer Free 1 Free 
Whole-Home DVR Service $3.00 1 $3.00 
Nudge Offer Tracking Free 1 Free 
HD DVR Receiver $99.00 1 $99.00 
HD-DVR Receiver Condition Free 1 Free 
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00) 
Whole Home Offer Condition Free 1 Free 
Whole-Home DVR Upgrade Offer w/Cinema Connection Kit (Coax) $49.00 1 $49.00 
Delivery and Handling Fee Free 
Professional Installation $49.00 
Tax $9.56 
Order Total $107.56 


I figured I could have gone to the customer retention department and ended up with this entire order for free but I did not want to go thru that again so I just negotiated as far as the CSR could go and left it at that. 

I plan to replace the HD reciever with whatever HD DVR I get with this upgrade and to enable WHDVR service with this upgrade and I want to ensure that I have the DECA network connected to my broadband router. After this upgrade I expect to have two HD DVR's capable of doing the WHDVR thing along with Internet connectivity for my boxes so I can use the IPAD app to control each DVR.

Do I have what I need in this order?

Will the tech comming to install this stuff have any idea what he is doing?

Will they come and try to tell me that I need more stuff and that it is going to cost me more out of pocket?

What HD DVR will I most likely get and are there any advantages of it over the HR20-700 that I currently have?

Thanks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's not a bad deal. WHDVR Upgrade with a HD-DVR for $100+.

It looks like you have everything you need, although I don't see an itemized listing for the upgrade for your dish. When I had mine done, it listed that my dish was being upgraded to a Slimline-3S. The WHDVR Upgrade includes that upgrade if it is needed, but I thought it is also listed as a separate line item. One of the install techs here could probably answer better though.

As for Internet connectivity, you have the itemized entry for the Cinema Connection Kit, so you are good to go there.

As for the HD-DVR you get, it will be whatever is on the tech's truck. They try to use HR24s though when doing WHDVR upgrades, but it is not a guarantee. As for advantages/disadvantages... The HR20 has a built-in OTA turner, while the others don't. If you get a HR22 or higher, you will have a 500GB hard drive as opposed to a 320GB hard drive.

- Merg


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks,

Yeah the stuff I have now has OTA tunners and they are connected to an antenna outside but I hardly if ever use them anymore so I won't miss that on the one box that is getting replaced. If I ever do need to view something OTA, I could always record it on the existing HR20-700 and share it to the new HR??.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Brantel said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah the stuff I have now has OTA tunners and they are connected to an antenna outside but I hardly if ever use them anymore so I won't miss that on the one box that is getting replaced. If I ever do need to view something OTA, I could always record it on the existing HR20-700 and share it to the new HR??.


Yup. You can do that or you can get an AM-21 OTA tuner and connect it to the new DVR.

- Merg


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Not bad, I tired as well today, best I got was $99 for the deca and $10 a month off my bill for 1 year. Sorry, after 12 yrs of service and never getting a a free upgrade, DIRECTV should and could do better. All I need is the DECA thing. My commitment is up in July. So if I can can't a free upgrade with customer retention, I will move over to AT&T Uverse. MRV is free and the package will cost me $20 less a month than DIRECTV.

Tired my neighbors and it seems fine. He has the same TV and picture was just as goo as mine on a 8" larger screen.

I hate not having MVR for more money!


----------

